# 💖Wooflink has arrived!!✨



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

After a month long wait our Wooflink order has arrived atlast. Here's some pictures of Ava and Braxton modeling their new summer things. It's a gorgeous day and perfect ☀weather for these darling outfits.


















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pooch (Jun 8, 2014)

Adorable! I don't have a little dog right now that will tolerate clothes and miss it. Your two look lovely!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She looks gorgeous, is the chiffon top she got in creme? I love the puppy love tops. I am waiting on one for Lady in pink and Sapphire has one in blue.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> She looks gorgeous, is the chiffon top she got in creme? I love the puppy love tops. I am waiting on one for Lady in pink and Sapphire has one in blue.



Thanks Lynda! Yes Braxton is wearing the pink chiffon, and Ava the creme. They look amazing in person, so elegant. And the puppy love tops are adorable. Lady and Sapphire will look gorgeous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

They look beautiful as always


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

It's all gorgeous but I particularly love Ava in the cream chiffon  Your carrier is to die for as well, getting a wooflink one in or sent to in France is so expensive! I may have to start saving  Glad to see you guys are enjoying your deck! X


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

motherdear said:


> They look beautiful as always



Thankyou😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> It's all gorgeous but I particularly love Ava in the cream chiffon  Your carrier is to die for as well, getting a wooflink one in or sent to in France is so expensive! I may have to start saving  Glad to see you guys are enjoying your deck! X



Thanks Gemma! I knew when I saw those chiffon tops that I had to have them! They look so classy and elegant in person. And the Wooflink carrier is my favorite shade of purple and one of the coolest carriers wooflink has done so far. I swear I've seen dog boutiques online where I'd think you'd be able to order in Your area? Have you tried checking? It's cool you have a little girl now to play dress up with 😊. It's a little addicting!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Pooch said:


> Adorable! I don't have a little dog right now that will tolerate clothes and miss it. Your two look lovely!



Awe Thankyou so much! Hopefully you will be getting a chi soon, keep us posted on how your search is going, we'd love to hear😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Ava and Braxton must look so pretty in there new WL things !! I still haven't figured out how to look at your pics :-(. I love the puppy love tops . I have one for all 3 of my chis !!! I think I may have to order the Chiffon in love tops on the next DC sale . I already checked and the cream color is sold out in all the smaller sizes.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Ava and Braxton must look so pretty in there new WL things !! I still haven't figured out how to look at your pics :-(. I love the puppy love tops . I have one for all 3 of my chis !!! I think I may have to order the Chiffon in love tops on the next DC sale . I already checked and the cream color is sold out in all the smaller sizes.



Really? I can't believe the creme sold out in the small sizes already. But I guess it doesn't surprise me now that I have them they are truly gorgeous. I wish you could see my pics 😥. I don't know why photobucket didn't work for me that time. The puppy love tops are just adorable, I wasn't hesitant about them when they first came out because of the poodle on back. But they actually look really cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Really? I can't believe the creme sold out in the small sizes already. But I guess it doesn't surprise me now that I have them they are truly gorgeous. I wish you could see my pics . I don't know why photobucket didn't work for me that time. The puppy love tops are just adorable, I wasn't hesitant about them when they first came out because of the poodle on back. But they actually look really cute.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yes... I was surprised to see the crème all sold out in every size except size 6. i really wanted a crème one, oh well.... now if these don't sell out before the next good DC sale, i want the blue for Tootsie, the pink for Latte, and the mauve for Minnie


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I love your photo's such cute fur baby's.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes... I was surprised to see the crème all sold out in every size except size 6. i really wanted a crème one, oh well.... now if these don't sell out before the next good DC sale, i want the blue for Tootsie, the pink for Latte, and the mauve for Minnie



It'd be nice if they'd bring the creme back, kinda like host get brought the pink love potion back. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Let me know if you can see that pic of Ava Elaina, I uploaded it from Instagram 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

CHITheresa said:


> I love your photo's such cute fur baby's.



Thanks Theresa, Ava and Brax say thanks as well 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> It'd be nice if they'd bring the creme back, kinda like host get brought the pink love potion back.
> 
> View attachment 49633
> 
> ...



it would be nice if WL brought the crème back but i'm guessing they wont cause they still have so many available in the other colors. when they brought back the pink Love potion, there were no Love potion ( pink or white ) available... 

I was going to get the Mauve for Tootise, but that color is sold out in size 3 , so i'll get the Mauve for Minnie and the blue for Tootsie . I noticed it looks like there are 2 different fabric prints. the crème, blue and mauve are one print, and the others are another print. hadn't noticed that before

no, still cant see pic :foxes15:. I think I can only see them when there from photobucket .... oh, well. its ok... I seem to be the only one here that has this problem ... i just am a dummy when it comes to computers


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> it would be nice if WL brought the crème back but i'm guessing they wont cause they still have so many available in the other colors. when they brought back the pink Love potion, there were no Love potion ( pink or white ) available...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes the navy, orange and I believe pink are different prints. I can't believe mauve is gone in size 3, I wanted that one for Kendall. I do think the blue would be pretty on her too. I like all of the colors except orange. Orange one is pretty, I'm just not crazy about the color orange haha. Ritzy rover shows that they have size 1 in creme. I wonder if you could email a couple places to see if they actually have these items in stock at their store? I'm no computer saavy either. And photobucket used to work for me, but lately it hasn't.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Super cute! My fave is the pink striped top. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Super cute! My fave is the pink striped top.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks Krystal! That color would be perfect on Odie 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Beautiful models! Brax really rocks the Wooflink rocks top! Everything looks great! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks a lot! It was a long long wait, literally a month wait lol. Brax was a good sport trying everything on, I know she didn't want to lol. You can tell in the first pic. And thanks, she does look pretty cool in the wooflink rocks top. And Ava was a good model too, I was really concerned about how the size 1's would fit Ava. Thank goodness it all worked out. I tried Braxi's 2's on Ava and they are nowhere near fitting, so I'm at ease knowing Ava should get good wear out of her tanks and dresses all summer. I ended up ordering the honey dress for Ava and adorable dress for Brax a week ago when DC had 35% off, can't wait to get them. I wanted the cheetah SL harness and one of the lily harnesses, but when I tried Ava's nouveau bow on, it was a perfect fit and I fear she may outgrow it. So maybe I'll wait til end of summer to buy more harnesses. Hope you're having a fun Saturday, eat some good food for me 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Adding to our photos, Braxi's greenbelts collar came in. I had a pink and purple clusters collar made for her last yr when she was a pup but she outgrew and now it's Ava's. This one was ready to go in Shannon's shop.


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

OMG AVA'S FLOWER SHEER CAMI!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Adding to our photos, Braxi's greenbelts collar came in. I had a pink and purple clusters collar made for her last yr when she was a pup but she outgrew and now it's Ava's. This one was ready to go in Shannon's shop.
> 
> View attachment 49689
> 
> ...


The collar is gorgeous! Is it heavy??? Have u seen the Susan lanci crystal rocks collars?? I think u would like them! Did u order anything from the 40% off sale? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> OMG AVA'S FLOWER SHEER CAMI!!!



Haha thanks Maddi! The ivory is Definately my favorite 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> The collar is gorgeous! Is it heavy??? Have u seen the Susan lanci crystal rocks collars?? I think u would like them! Did u order anything from the 40% off sale?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I love the crystal rocks. I went to Wetnose to buy it in perfect pink because I had a $25 coupon, but they only had size small. Looks like Shannon used the thicker leather for this one, but Brax seems to be fine it. It's really blingy lol. I still want to get 1 Crystal rocks and maybe a Metalisse. I only ordered the honey dress and the adorable dress last week I think it was 35% off. And some of our recent order was from a 40% off sale. We had 2 seperate orders from this latest order, one was a big order from me and the other from the bf because I think Melissa had a couple big back to back sales.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mimi has to wear sl collars only unless I'm watching her good bc she eats the other ones, lol. Lola has a lavender metalisse and it's so pretty! Lola and Mimi wear a small on the tightest hole and then I cut the extra length w scissors and you can't even tell. They can also wear the xs but on the biggest hole. I ordered a Bimini blue crystal rocks collar to match the boo dress and a neauvuea bow step in harness in pink cheetah from the 40% off sale bc Mimi outgrew her xxs harness from last summer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Mimi has to wear sl collars only unless I'm watching her good bc she eats the other ones, lol. Lola has a lavender metalisse and it's so pretty! Lola and Mimi wear a small on the tightest hole and then I cut the extra length w scissors and you can't even tell. They can also wear the xs but on the biggest hole. I ordered a Bimini blue crystal rocks collar to match the boo dress and a neauvuea bow step in harness in pink cheetah from the 40% off sale bc Mimi outgrew her xxs harness from last summer.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



They always manage to chew the tips of leather collars (Ava and Brax)! Bad girls.! That's a good idea to cut the extra fabric. What size harness does Mimi wear? Braxton wears the xs. I think if I order anymore SL harnesses it'll be the xs. Then atleast the girls can maybe share them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Adding to our photos, Braxi's greenbelts collar came in. I had a pink and purple clusters collar made for her last yr when she was a pup but she outgrew and now it's Ava's. This one was ready to go in Shannon's shop.
> 
> View attachment 49689
> 
> ...


I saw this in her store and went back to look at it again and saw it was gone - It Was Yooou! Not Sure why I was looking - too girly for Basil and Olive is so far off from fitting it but it is sooo pretty! What a lovely purchase x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> I saw this in her store and went back to look at it again and saw it was gone - It Was Yooou! Not Sure why I was looking - too girly for Basil and Olive is so far off from fitting it but it is sooo pretty! What a lovely purchase x



Haha I know the feeling! There's a few of us on here who shop greenbelts, and I can tell you how many times I looked at something and didn't buy it right easy and saw someone here with it lol. Zorana and I have a few of the same ones. Cool thing about greenbelts is if you see something you like you could always have her custom make it for you 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Haha I know the feeling! There's a few of us on here who shop greenbelts, and I can tell you how many times I looked at something and didn't buy it right easy and saw someone here with it lol. Zorana and I have a few of the same ones. Cool thing about greenbelts is if you see something you like you could always have her custom make it for you 😊
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I messaged her about the royal blue cat collar being made into a dog collar for Basil, those colours are so amazing! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> I messaged her about the royal blue cat collar being made into a dog collar for Basil, those colours are so amazing!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh I'm sure she can do that. Bailey is wearing his royal blue collar today 😊










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She can make tiny ones too, if you want one for your baby. I always order puppy collars a bit longer and only 1/2" to 5/8" width which gives then plenty of time to grow into it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> I messaged her about the royal blue cat collar being made into a dog collar for Basil, those colours are so amazing!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Here's the custom collar I had made for Brax last year. It's similar to the pink one I just got. Ava can fit it.


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Here's the custom collar I had made for Brax last year. It's similar to the pink one I just got. Ava can fit it.
> 
> View attachment 49753
> 
> ...


Oh I love it! I really like the rivets in with the crystals. I must admit I did ask about a tiny one for Olive too but she hasn't replied, I am sure she is super busy and will get back to me soon 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> Oh I love it! I really like the rivets in with the crystals. I must admit I did ask about a tiny one for Olive too but she hasn't replied, I am sure she is super busy and will get back to me soon
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



She will def get back to you, and she can make you anything you want. It's taken her up to a week to get back to me about a custom order. And thanks, that collar is one of my faves! I really love clusters of stones for long coats because the collar really shows. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Great choices! Looks great


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Huly said:


> Great choices! Looks great



Thanks Christie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

They look stunning in their brand new clothes! Lovely colours.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Nala said:


> They look stunning in their brand new clothes! Lovely colours.



Thanks Laura! Wooflink has always been one of our fave brands 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

